# Lump on toe



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Try not to worry too much....easy for me to say......my girl has had a lump on a toe and it turned out to be a little cyst. Easily dealt with. Not a big deal. It has never bothered her since and this was several years ago. Let's hope this is the case with your girl. She sure is pretty. Breathe easy and I send good thoughts your way!

Viking Queen


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Not sure but also thinking good thoughts for something harmless. Could just be a little bite or cut that she's licked too much too I suppose.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Much, much more likely to be a cyst or granulation or something similar than anything major, but it is always wise to get these things checked out. I know that anxiety only too well - I have worried about skin cancer on Tilly's nose (a slight skin infection), pyometra (slight vaginitis) and any number of other things. But I always feel the vet visit is a sensible precaution. If there is anything significant it is caught and treated at once, and if it is not significant we are saved more days of worrying about it!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for bringing me down a notch, you are all right, it could Be so many other things and most likely is. Things always seem so much worse at night, but vet first thing tomorrow. The hard part is keeping her from making it worse, any suggestions, I've taped a sock on her foot for now. I read a cooled tea bag can help sooth a skin irritation for pets, anyone tried that?


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I know that you won't feel much better until you see the Vet, but if it is any comfort, I remember years ago terrifying myself with Internet searches about the lump that I found on Taylee's foot. The vet was able to do a needle biopsy, and it turned out to be a histiocytoma which went away on it's own in a couple of weeks never to return. I went through so much stress waiting for that biopsy report, and it turned out to be nothing. Made me wish that she wasn't a poodle - if I had not clipped her feet it probably would have come and gone without me ever knowing it (she was not bothering it).


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Caddy said:


> Thanks for bringing me down a notch, you are all right, it could Be so many other things and most likely is. Things always seem so much worse at night, but vet first thing tomorrow. The hard part is keeping her from making it worse, any suggestions, I've taped a sock on her foot for now. I read a cooled tea bag can help sooth a skin irritation for pets, anyone tried that?



Do you have any dog shoes? When Teaka used to bother her foot I would put shoes on her.
Depending upon what it looks like you could pick up some antibiotic ointment or some cortisone cream or spray at the drugstore to put on it as long as you keep it covered so she doesn't lick it.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I wonder if you could do a warm epsom salts soak for a bit. The teabag might be really helpful, too.

Do you have foxtails where you live? They are awful here and they can work their way into feet. If you have them, could Abbey have one trying to work its way out?

Good to see the vet regardless. I look forward to the update once you know more.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

There are of course horrible possibilities. But the most common cause is a foreign body.
Most often a grass or other penetrating seed.
Eric.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Hope Abbey just has a minor boo-boo and will be waiting here, like many others, for the update!! Have a glass of wine and a hug.......it'll be fine I bet!


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Well it's been quite the day, DH went shopping for shoes, antiseptic spray, tea bags and bitter Apple (so she would leave it alone). I put a sock on her foot, taped it in place and then tried to keep her from taking it off, not easy as she is obsessed with her toe. DH arrived home with a package of 8 rubber feet (which took her 2 minutes to rip), antiseptic spray, bitter Apple and no tea bags, lol. Off I went and picked up some good shoes, tea bags and a big bully stick. The new shoes are working well, I put them on both back feet and she's been good about leaving them alone. Not sure if the tea bag helped but we gave it a try. We don't have foxtail, I did look to see if a chunk of ice may have cut her toe but there doesn't seem to be anything there but the lump. Why do these things always happen on a weekend.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Try not to worry. I look forward to hearing good news, something easily treated and quickly cured.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I once spent fifteen minutes gathering all the paraphernalia (gloves, twister, antiseptic,etc) and trying to remove a tick from between Poppy's toes. Turned out to be a tiny skin tag, and never did come off! Let us know what the vet says.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Best wishes for a vet visit proving nothing serious. I hate that 'waiting to know' anxiety.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I hope you get good news today. Keeping fingers crossed for a happy update.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

We got in for an appt today but not until 4:30, so another long day of waiting.


----------



## itzmeigh (Apr 28, 2014)

Good luck at your visit today! What is it with toes this week!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

We are thinking of you. Hope you heard good news.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Very relieved, it appear her toe got stuck by a twig or whatever which caused the lump, and there is infection between the toes now. She is on pills, liquid medicine, ointment and Epson salt bathings, but she will be just fine... Thanks for all the support.


----------



## Muggles (Mar 14, 2015)

Poor thing! But I'm glad it's checked out now and she'll soon be back to normal. Heal up quick!


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

Excellent news....now breathe easy and hug that poodle!

VQ


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Whew!!!!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds silly to be happy about an infection, but that is so easily treated compared to some of the things I know you feared that I feel like cheering! Hope it heals quickly and easily.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Good news, I am happy for you !


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Very relieved for all of you! Every time Lily acts like she doesn't want me to touch a foot I look it over very carefully for any lumps or bumps. Finding something would freak me out big time.


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Sigh of relief. I thought this was probable was you always worry till you know for sure.


----------



## glorybeecosta (Nov 11, 2014)

Great good news


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Yay!!!


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I hope and expect Abbey's healing will be all onward and upward! What a relief.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Other than my "oooops" with Abbey's meds the other morning it's gone smoothly, but I don't see as much improvement as I expected by now. She's been on the antibiotics, ointment and bathing it 3 times a day since Monday. We are still having to keep a bootie on it or she goes nuts licking. It doesn't look as angry and red as it did between the toes, but the lump is still red and there. I think I'll take her back next week if I don't see anymore improvement over the weekend.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Shortly after my last post Abbey's foot got better but now both back feet are irritated. I noticed her licking last night so had a look. Both back feet are irritated, no lump but both are red underneath and on top of the webbing area. I'd suspect salt from sidewalks but we don't put it down and she hasn't been anywhere else for a few days, and then why just the back feet. We did walk around the snow/ice covered pathways on our acreage yesterday, and she runs/jumps around a lot. Could that be causing it, but why just her back feet? I soaked them in Epson salt last night, put the leftover ointment on and then had to put her boots on so she would leave them alone. I just can't think of a good reason why, any suggestions?


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm not sure that this would apply to poodles since they have hair coats rather than fur coats, but we've gone through phases where Peeves had irritation on his front feet sort of like what you are describing for Abbey. Our vet said it was related to digging and that he was breaking hairs below the tops of the follicles and ending up with ingrown hairs. He recommended synotic and it helped a lot.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

This is an all over redness irritation, was peeves localized to one spot where the hair was or all over? I'll take her back to the vet Monday, but he really wasn't sure of what it was last time. She digs in the snow/ice after toys or just playing but her front feet are fine. I can't think of what could have caused it, if it was something she walked on you'd think all 4 feet would be irritated.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

With Peeves it was along the back edge of his big paw pads for the most part. I hope your vet is able to give you an easy and effective solution.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Frostbite??

Eric


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

No, it's not been cold enough for that and she's not out for extended lengths of time. Our snow isn't the dry fluffy stuff it usually is, this year we've had so many warm days that it has a crust of ice on the surface. DH wonders if we shouldn't shave her feet in the winter, she will be wearing boots for now.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

We went to the vet yesterday and he thinks it was the ice/snow that caused the irritation. He prescribed an ointment 3times a day and to keep boots on them for protection, and so she won't lick them raw. The small tube of ointment was $71.00, if you can believe that!!! DH asked at the pharmacy if they had something comparable for much less, but they said no.


----------

